# UP Snow



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Its time for my annual post on snow conditions in the general area of the two heart. Last year wasn't great, they didn't have some of the seasonal roads and access roads plowed so we came up later than we wanted to, but it was still better than working. It might still be early but what can anyone tell or show me about depths and conditions around this great place. It'll be time before we know it. Thanks.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The Sault has about 40 inches on the ground if this helps. It is supposed to be warmer this weekend and throughout next week so that should knock it down a bit. Average lake ice is 30 inches so it might be a couple of weeks before the steelhead even start moving.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

My girlfriend has a cabin up by Salt Point, she said the snow was up to the handle of their garage door, not including the drifting. Buddy just icefished out from the mouth of a creek up that way last week, he said it's drifted close to 8' high on the water front.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I have the NOAA UP snow cover website as a favorite on my laptop it is usually fairly accurate .But depths can vary if its wooded or open .


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I have 4' on my deck...no joke, no exaggeration...not drifts. Most areas seem to have about 28-36" near me depending on if wind has hit it.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

A friend who lives in Munising told me yesterday that the snow is taking a major beat down. Almost 50 degrees and sunny with temps above freezing at night will melt snow fast.

It won't be long now unless the jet dips again.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

We still have a solid 3 feet but its melting fast and has been 50 all week and will remain into next week too. I think bubblehead season is done too. Just glad we only has 2 months of real cold compared to 4 months straight last year.


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

I was up at my cabin in Northern Luce county on Thursday night. There was still at least a foot of snow on the ground. Our drive which was snowblowed all winter was still a mixture of ice/water/mud. Probably going to be mid may again until things dry up at our place.


----------

